# Rfs to ext4 while staying on fp1 kernel and stock build



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So just as the title suggest is there a way to convert the stock rfs system format to ext4 without flashing a different kernel or custom rom? Was thinking about ext4 formatter posted in xda, but wanted to see what suggestions you all might have? Would prefer an adb command line rather than something through clockwork...


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> So just as the title suggest is there a way to convert the stock rfs system format to ext4 without flashing a different kernel or custom rom? Was thinking about ext4 formatter posted in xda, but wanted to see what suggestions you all might have? Would prefer an adb command line rather than something through clockwork...


Your kernel has to support ext4 to be able to use it. There is no FP1 kernel that supports ext4. If you convert, you will lose the ability to boot.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Your kernel has to support ext4 to be able to use it. There is no FP1 kernel that supports ext4. If you convert, you will lose the ability to boot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I read somewhere a while back that Gingerbread runs fine on RFS so there's no reason to run Ext4. But twice now I've converted to Ext4 and each time it really seemed faster. Has anybody else noticed this or is it just me?


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

OK I converted back to RFS to run my own test. So far it doesn't seem slower. Maybe it was placebo before. We'll see.

sent from my SCH-I510 running TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


----------



## kraytex (Mar 31, 2012)

stueycaster said:


> OK I converted back to RFS to run my own test. So far it doesn't seem slower. Maybe it was placebo before. We'll see.
> 
> sent from my SCH-I510 running TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


You might not noticed the difference visually, but ext4 does have faster read and write speeds than rfs. You'll have to run benchmarks tests to see this difference.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

kraytex said:


> You might not noticed the difference visually, but ext4 does have faster read and write speeds than rfs. You'll have to run benchmarks tests to see this difference.


Quadrant shows lower but Antutu shows higher. It's running fine. I think I'll leave it like this in case the next thing I flash requires RFS.

sent from my SCH-I510 running TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I forgot that the kernel needed to support ext 4, after you mentioning it I recall reading that somewhere... I have noticed better performance especially when using tweaks like fugu or v6 or such.. Thanks though, hopefully one of our beloved developers can make one to support this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe that rfs degrades over time more than ext4 does. Back when I was testing between the two, rfs got considerably slower after two to three weeks.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

rfs has been a lot more solid on the GB releases than it was on Froyo, especially on the OTA's. I don't know if Samsung tweaked their drivers or what, I just know it's been a lot better.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

FWIW... I ran tweakstock 1.4 on RFS for a couple months and then converted to EXT 4 and noticed a significant speed increase.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

As an FYI, the kernel itself supports ext4 in GB by default, however, it won't mount the partitions if they are formatted ext4. That is the part that needs added in.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

imnuts said:


> As an FYI, the kernel itself supports ext4 in GB by default, however, it won't mount the partitions if they are formatted ext4. That is the part that needs added in.


Thanks for the insight- maybe you would know about this, but is there anyway to flash the stock recovery to update another ROM say TweakStock to FP1? I have tried flashing the zip of the update in CWM with several different ROM's and only get an "error 7" or some other error. I have successfully updated only after using the stock odin and the stock recovery.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You can't update a custom ROM to stock firmware with the OTA update file. If you want an FP1 build of a specific ROM, you would need to wait until it is updated. The stock OTA zip could possibly be applied in CWM, but you would need to have the stock kernel and radios in place to be able to do so.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I figured I would ask- still learning about the make-up of roms... Are you by chance going to release another InfinityROM with FP1. Been using your 3-19 version (I have had better stability with that release than the latest) and its great, but would love to see it with the newest parts in it.. Thanks for your dedication to the Charge community regardless.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> OK I converted back to RFS to run my own test. So far it doesn't seem slower. Maybe it was placebo before. We'll see.
> 
> sent from my SCH-I510 running TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


This. When I switched to ext4 I swore it was faster. Later on switched back to rft and swore I saw a speed increase. I'd be willing to bet without benchmarks you wouldn't be able to tell if it was rft or ext4 by using the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

imnuts said:


> As an FYI, the kernel itself supports ext4 in GB by default, however, it won't mount the partitions if they are formatted ext4. That is the part that needs added in.


This would be a change in the initramfs to enable it, correct?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> This would be a change in the initramfs to enable it, correct?


Yes


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> This. When I switched to ext4 I swore it was faster. Later on switched back to rft and swore I saw a speed increase. I'd be willing to bet without benchmarks you wouldn't be able to tell if it was rft or ext4 by using the phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I think any time you make a big change like that a phone will speed up for a while. Then after a little while it starts getting a little sluggish again.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You can't update a custom ROM to stock firmware with the OTA update file. If you want an FP1 build of a specific ROM, you would need to wait until it is updated. The stock OTA zip could possibly be applied in CWM, but you would need to have the stock kernel and radios in place to be able to do so.


In reply you stated in xda that if the recovery file in the etc folder was deleted or renamed, that it wouldn't delete clockwork. I was wondering where this file is in fp1? I can't seem to find itEdit: I think it was removed by ROM dev.. Dwitherell

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

guide to converting:
http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/droid-charge-hacking-guides/2707-converting-ext4-rfs.html#post33293


----------

